# Loving you is like loving the dead... [New character, I guess]



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

[I need to fix her bio a bit, and redo her personality to make her more creepy. But I'll do that tomorrow. Meanwhile, post any changes you think I should make.]

Full Name: Eve Black

Aliases/Nicknames (if any): Hallows, Little Miss Scare-All

Title(s): None

Preferred name: Hallows

Age/Date of Birth: 29 years / 31st October

Sex: Female

Sexual Orientation/Gender Identity: Asexual / female

Race/Ethnicity: Mixed

Skin Tone: Deathly pale.

Height: 5'11"

Build: Slender and stately.

Eyes: Gone. Glass eyes where they used to be.

Hair: Black

Clothes Style: Utilitarian with subtle Gothic touches.

Tattoos, Piercings, Marks, Scars, etc.: Entire body is covered in scars from third-degree burns. Eyes are made of glass. Raised scars on cheeks from cuts. Surface of tongue is perfectly smooth. Ears are missing. Nose is slightly misshapen (broken when she was a child).

Appearance: That cold, ashen skin, those glassy eyes...she can't be alive, can she? Yes, she can. She is. How else could she walk? Zombies and ghouls are but creatures of Hollywood. No, the woman you see before you is as real as the tree she leans against, sightless eyes taking in the world around her as her mind decodes the waves of pain every movement sends through her body. Should you ask if she's all right, she'll merely thank you for the concern--her tongue seeming to catch slightly on every syllable--and say yes, she's perfectly fine. This woman isn't unfriendly or cold, per se--but she's clearly busy with _something_, and on some just-below-conscious level, it's very clear to you that you aren't a part of it. Perhaps you should consider yourself lucky--if you've ever done evil to someone else, you get the distinct feeling that she already knows the who, what, where, why, and how of it, and, while you've no idea why you have this feeling, it just might be wise to leave her alone, lest she change her mind about having bigger fish to fry. And if you're a pickup artist, don't waste your time; yes, despite her false eyes, she's got a beautiful face, and still possesses the figure of a model, which the bandages hiding her charred skin barely conceal--but she's not about to let you unwrap her. There's only one man she's interested in, and she figures there'll be time for romance after he's dead.

Education: Bachelor's degree in biology. Master's degree in forensics. Was working on her Ph.D at the time of her abduction.

Languages spoken: English

Weapons (if any): Can of oven cleaner. Kitchen knives. Knife sharpener. Silenced Nagant M1895 revolver.

Occupation(s): Drifter

Past Occupation(s): Forensic investigator [not sure if that's the right title]

Special Abilities/Skills: Able to perceive the world around her through her mind's eye, though she ascribes this solely to the constant pain she's in. Also possesses a limited degree of telepathy.

Hobbies: Meditation

Interests: Cats, hunting, science

Serious Problems/Flaws/Addictions/Disorders/Disabilities: None prior to her abduction and torture. Any mental disorders developed since have not yet been properly diagnosed. Possible obsession with finding and killing her captor. Fears she'll lose her last sense if her pain subsides.

Other Biographical Remarks: After graduating from college, "Hallows" Eve Black joined the police force's forensics department as a blood-spatter analyst. While lacking the experience of her peers, she consistently demonstrated a combination of skill and raw talent on par with the veterans, and often handled or assisted with other types of analysis as well. It didn't take her long to rise through the ranks, and most of her colleagues figured she'd be promoted to head scientist whenever the current one retired.

And then the department got wind of the Senses Taker--a serial killer who tortured his victims by severing them from their five basic senses, before finally letting them die of shock. Their investigation was going well, and they would have had him--except that Eve happened to match the same profile as his usual victims, and she soon joined them.

The first sense the killer took was always the sense of sight; a hot, sharpened absinthe spoon scooped out each eye, quickly and excruciatingly. Many victims died at this stage, but not Eve. So the next sense he took from her was her sense of taste, by applying acid to her tongue. The procedure also left her unable to articulate anything for quite some time--but she could, of course, still scream. The sense of smell was next--scalding steam was pumped directly into her nasal passages until the scent receptors had been scarred shut. Then came touch--the flame of a blowtorch planted a hot kiss on every inch of her body from the neck down, leaving her flesh cold forever after. Finally, the killer tore off her ears, destroying her eardrums in the process, and took the time to enjoy being the only one to hear her screams, then left her to die and went to another city in search of his next victim.

Eve didn't die. When she regained consciousness, she knew nothing but pain...but, somehow, it was through that pain that she perceived her surroundings. As she stepped out of the room she'd been imprisoned and tortured in, she knew exactly where the walls and the floor were. She made her way outside and knew exactly where the street and the sidewalks and the people and the cars were. She even knew, to a limited extent, _who_ the people were. And she knew, as though smelling the death he left behind him, exactly which way her tormentor had gone.

The first thing she did was make her way to the hospital. She walked, for miles and miles, enduring the constant agony that should have ended her life mere hours before, and drawing no shortage of terrified stares from the people around her--and she made her way into the waiting room, filled out the paperwork, and took a seat in the corner. In spite of the pain, she felt like laughing--she should have been dead, and yet, every billionth of a second that passed brought with it a reminder that she was still alive.

The doctors were as aghast as the people on the street had been. They could not fathom her continued survival in the face of such dire injuries; the mere fact that she was lucid and capable of conversing without lapsing into traumatized gibberings unsettled them immensely. Eventually, though, they recommended immediate surgery to repair some of the injuries she'd suffered, with a psychological evaluation to be completed sometime afterwards--and that was when, deep in her heart, a cold twinge of fear appeared. She refused, trying to explain that the pain was now how she saw and heard and felt the world around her, but they didn't want to hear it. With a desperate scream from the depths of her mind, though, she _made_ them hear her out. In the end, they gave her a pair of glass eyes, and she went home to pack a bag, then left to follow the man who'd tried to break her.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2011)

S'alright. Goth, right?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

I like 'er. The creepier, the better. Is this for a story of some sort?


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I like 'er. The creepier, the better. Is this for a story of some sort?


 Not exactly. I just found myself thinking about men they couldn't hang the other day. I also think of various torture methods pretty often, remembered reading something about sensory deprivation really messing people up, and decided to combine the two for a sort of modern-day thing. There are also references to _Dexter_ and _The Phantom Tollbooth_ in the bio, if you know what to look for, and more than a little inspiration came from _Dororo_ as well.



SIX said:


> S'alright. Goth, right?


 Yeah, she has to be. I mean, she was born on Halloween and her nicknames are references to a Type O Negative song.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Love! said:


> Not exactly. I just found myself thinking about men they couldn't hang the other day. I also think of various torture methods pretty often, remembered reading something about sensory deprivation really messing people up, and decided to combine the two for a sort of modern-day thing. There are also references to _Dexter_ and _The Phantom Tollbooth_ in the bio, if you know what to look for, and more than a little inspiration came from _Dororo_ as well.



I see. So she's just a character you decided to make for the hell of it?


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I see. So she's just a character you decided to make for the hell of it?


 Kind of. I do suffer from the same affliction as Tite Kubo--that is, I enjoy making characters and do it better than working out storylines--but as I started thinking of what kind of character she'd be, the backstory started writing itself.

I still need to fix the stuff about forensics in her bio though. I literally know nothing more about that field than what I've learned from _Dexter_ and asking Skift about it.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Love! said:


> Kind of. I do suffer from the same affliction as Tite Kubo--that is, I enjoy making characters and do it better than working out storylines--but as I started thinking of what kind of character she'd be, the backstory started writing itself.


 I do that, too; I can make characters with full backstories really well, but I have no motivation to make a story out of it.



> I still need to fix the stuff about forensics in her bio though. I literally know nothing more about that field than what I've learned from _Dexter_ and asking Skift about it.


Research or even watching forensic shows is very helpful.


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I do that, too; I can make characters with full backstories really well, but I have no motivation to make a story out of it.


I guess all I can do now is hope I'm still feeling creative tomorrow.



> Research or even watching forensic shows is very helpful.


 CSI is just awful. I don't know any of the clones. :-/


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Love! said:


> I guess all I can do now is hope I'm still feeling creative tomorrow.



I'm sure it'll come to you.



> CSI is just awful. I don't know any of the clones. :-/


 
Not CSI, I mean REAL forensics shows.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 28, 2011)

Love! said:


> Weapons (if any): Can of oven cleaner



Good choice. I used to use that shit on flies. Dissolved the little fuckers.


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Good choice. I used to use that shit on flies. Dissolved the little fuckers.


 Better than pepper spray, I know that much. 



Gaz said:


> I'm sure it'll come to you.


I hope so. Luckily, I've got plenty of booze and cigarettes handy in case my muse needs a little encouragement.

Not CSI, I mean REAL forensics shows.[/QUOTE]
Are there even any of those on basic cable?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Love! said:


> I hope so. Luckily, I've got plenty of booze and cigarettes handy in case my muse needs a little encouragement.



Nice. :V Very classy.



> Are there even any of those on basic cable?


 
Yeah, but they're on pretty late. They're called, like, Forensic Files or the Investigators. I watch when insomnia kicks in.


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Nice. :V Very classy.


HEY. That's uncalled for.
I only smoke and drink quality products.
It's not like I buy Pall Mall Blues and guzzle Busch like some redneck.



> Yeah, but they're on pretty late. They're called, like, Forensic Files or the Investigators. I watch when insomnia kicks in.


Ooh, I see. What channel? 


I should sleep tonight, though. I'll check 'em out tomorrow if they're on Saturday nights.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Love! said:


> HEY. That's uncalled for.
> I only smoke and drink quality products.
> It's not like I buy Pall Mall Blues and guzzle Busch like some redneck.



...well, okay, I'll give you that. As long as you don't guzzle Budlight like it's going out of fashion. Ugh.



> Ooh, I see. What channel?



For me, it was on channel fifty-something. Now I have Directv, though, so I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## Love! (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I couldn't get online yesterday and didn't feel like messing with my computer if it wouldn't connect. Any suggestions?



Gaz said:


> ...well, okay, I'll give you that. As long as you don't guzzle Budlight like it's going out of fashion. Ugh.


Never. Beer is disgusting and not even worth the effort of getting drunk on. Gin all the way!
[...I'm not an alcoholic, I'm just a big fan of Sir Robert Burnett.]



> For me, it was on channel fifty-something. Now I have Directv, though, so I couldn't say for sure.


 You also live in California, which is on the opposite side of the country from me :v


----------

